# Demon tweeks STAY AWAY!!



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Recently i ordered a few bits from demon tweeks online, all items were apparently in stock and i paid in full using standard delivery thinking its a month until i need the stuff so i can wait.

Nearly a month after ordering (today) i gave them a ring to track down where my order is.

The first part of the conversation went something like:

Guy- Demon tweeks, whats your customer reference.

Me- hello just looking to find out whats happened to my order reference is *******

Guy- thats not your customer reference.

Me- where can i find that.

Guy- Well how am i supposed to know where your looking!

Then he went on to tell me the items were out of stock when i ordered and it could take another 21 days! the next part of the conversation went something like this.

Me- It said in stock when i ordered it

Guy- well it dosn't now does it!

Me- excuse me!

Guy- we sent you an email on friday to tell you anyway

Me- I havent received this email?

Guy- its not a question of wether you received it or not it WAS sent.

Me- look I check me inboxes everyday i honestly haven't received this email

Guy- well sometimes they dont get sent we have had a few complaints about that but thats not my problem.

Me- EXCUSE ME! don't take that tone with me, my order is late and this is a fucking joke!

Guy- well i was gonna sent it out to you as soon as it arrives at no extra charge but i'm not gonna now!

Me- FINE! I'LL PAY!

PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS COMPANY!!! :twisted:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Once they have your cash, noone gives a toss - if they were as motivated after taking your cash as they are before then things may be better. Hope you get your stuff chap..


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

If someone spoke to me in that manor I'd ask for my money back and purchase my items else where.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

turbo87 said:


> If someone spoke to me in that manor I'd ask for my money back and purchase my items else where.


Same here and I would want to speak to there manager


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm gonna wait and make sure they turn up on thursday which is apperently the day, if not all hell will break loose, but to be honest i'm going to contact them afterwards to complain. my m8 who is an instructor at palmer sport also says not to use them for the same reasons


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to confess to having a discussion with them a few weeks ago about something and yes the guy's attitude sucked and he was pretty rude TBH. maybe the same guy :?

Sometimes no matter how good the company and their products are , all it takes is a rude member of staff and all that good work is thrown away.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I would certainly have been asking for the manager and making a formal complaint as that is unbelievable to talk to a customer like it!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Surprised after the way you say you feel, you are giving them your money. I personally would cancel, and vote with my feet.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would have demanded money back there and then and then lodged a complaint with them. No one speaks to me like that and gets money

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought this was a joke at first.

Never read anything like this on any car forum!!!...and trust me, I've seen bad customer service, but this one is on another level.

I would have taken his name and contacted every bloody senior manager to the ceo and request that he gets fired. And of course cancel the order and get my money back.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Surprised after the way you say you feel, you are giving them your money. I personally would cancel, and vote with my feet.


i just dont want to upset them while they have my money and items i'm just going to wait till thursday, then wether i have the items by then or not i'm kicking off big time


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

This bit from here on actually made me grind my teeth together.....!



jossytt said:


> Guy- its not a question of wether you received it or not it WAS sent.
> 
> Me- look I check me inboxes everyday i honestly haven't received this email
> 
> ...


Mate, that is more than worthy of a cancellation of the order.... im sure you would find the parts from another more friendly and polite vendor.
What if youre not in the country by the date they decide to get their fingers out of their arses and supply the goods you ordered?
What if the car is up on stands etc?

Thats boiled my blood..... whoever it was you spoke with wants his attitude adjusting for the sake of the companys reputation..... and if its the owner himself, then his outfit deserves to fail miserably!
I wouldnt let the prick talk to me like that, not while they have your money and good custom.

Wound me right up :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Wound me right up :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


[/quote]

Jossy give Ant this guys name and address mate, sounds like he is ready to dole out sh#t kicking = go ant you sound good when you are pissed off mate


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

BrianR said:


> > Wound me right up :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> 
> Jossy give Ant this guys name and address mate, sounds like he is ready to dole out sh#t kicking = go ant you sound good when you are pissed off mate


 :lol: :lol: 
....its ok now... ive had some dinner and me blood sugars are back up to spec!

A quick google returns a billion complaints almost identical to Jossy's.... sounds to me that the stock room is actually a cupboard or even a drawer..... :?

Clearly they have far too much money to be bothering with these horrid, pestilent general public customer thingys......


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Demon tweeks used to be a really good and friendly company but sadly have gone far too big for there boots, i have bought lots from them over the years and watched them grow from a small shop in tatton hall to a massive warehouse now. I was only in there myself a couple of weekends ago and bought some spotlights for my pick up and noticed how arrogant the staff were, shame, I will take my hard earned elesewhere now


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

corradoman said:


> .....bought some spotlights for my pick up and noticed how arrogant the staff were, shame, I will take my hard earned elesewhere now


You were lucky they were in stock by the sounds of things.... :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I too remember their shop in Tattonhall and their tyre place down the road from back in 1979 when I first went there. They have grown hugely but I still use them - mainly for tyres - was just there today actually. I've only ever had one problem with them when my wheel paint got damaged during a wheel alignment. The mark's were only small but they came round to my house to inspect it and offered me a huge discount on a new set of wheels or some free tyres which I went for.

Today they did a full wheel alignment for me when I only asked for a front track and didn't charge me extra. I've even had things delivered to my door by one of the staff who lives local.

Joss, I think they would want to know who spoke to you like that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 on what John says............always ask who you are talking to at the start of the conversation before it gets out of reasonability.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've spent thousands at Demon Tweeks and they still treat me and other customers like s--t. I only use them now for convenience I hate their attitude. They have absolutely no relationship or loyalty from their customers. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apart from with me it seems - anyone else had a good experience?


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to keep everyone informed i just had an email saying my order has been dispatched  but we shall see!

However i'am still very disappointed in the attitude of the staff and the late delivery. I will be forwarding my complaint and links to this thread as i feel they have upset a large number of people, with the exception of John which shows me that its the phone and online team that seems to be the issue.

I think it would be good to hear some further opinions on the company good/bad to get a better picture of wether these are isolated incidents and to show them that i'm not just trying to organise a lynch mob


----------

